# Grundkurs Vectorworks



## Christoph-82 (22. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin neu hier im Forum und suche einen geeigneten Einstieg in Vectorworks. Hat jemand ein Tutorial für jemanden wie mich, der Vectorworks von der Picke an lernen will
Ich freue mich über eure Beiträge und sage schonmal MERCI!!

Viele Grüße!

Christoph ;-)


----------



## smileyml (22. September 2009)

Hallo,

auch wenn der Name anderes vermuten lässt, gehe ich davon aus, dass du weißt, das es sich bei Vectorworks um ein CAD-Programm handelt.
Daher sei vielleicht vorweg die Frage gestellt, ob du schon CAD-Erfahrungen gesammelt hast und in welchem Planungsbereich du es einsetzen willst und um welche genaue Version es sich handelt (ArchLand etc. und auch Version wie 13)

Grüße Marco


----------

